# Feed price INCREASE Again!!!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Went to pick up my 2 weekly 50# bags of feed yesterday, and almost fell over! Price went from $26. a bag to $32.!!!!!!!!! That's outrageous! I'm going to have to figure out some other type of mix to put together 
I go thru two 50# bags of pigeon mix, with 20# of wild seed and 10# of safflower mixed in with it A WEEK. That's 130# of food!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

And they probably never once stop to say "Thank you"!! That does seem high. Our local Agway sells 50 pounds of seed for something like 28.00, I think. I don't buy it there except in a pinch as they use the LARGE corn which the birds eat but don't like. There is a place near my parents in Pennsy that has a very good mix that is still close to $20.00 a bag if it hasn't gone up. I just bought some bags of feed at the Reading show and I think they were $26.00.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Went to pick up my 2 weekly 50# bags of feed yesterday, and almost fell over! Price went from $26. a bag to $32.!!!!!!!!! That's outrageous! I'm going to have to figure out some other type of mix to put together
> I go thru two 50# bags of pigeon mix, with 20# of wild seed and 10# of safflower mixed in with it A WEEK. That's 130# of food!


Might be smart to cut back on your birds...or to broker a deal with the feed supplier. The closest feed store to me a bag, a 50# mixed with corn 12% is $22 but a guy in our club brokered a deal with the actual feed supplier, not the feed stores or small mills, and now we get 50# mix, no corn, 14.4% at $16.

Anyhow, good luck, $80 every week for birds is quite expensive.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we saw economy wildbird seed at tractor supply...10 bucks a bag.. got to look at it and did not look that different than my pigeon grain.. Im thinking of adding some dried peas to it and calling it a day!.. I use pellets also and mix them.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Im paying $22.00 from $20.00 for 50 lbs. of 16%.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> And they probably never once stop to say "Thank you"!! That does seem high. Our local Agway sells 50 pounds of seed for something like 28.00, I think. I don't buy it there except in a pinch as they use the LARGE corn which the birds eat but don't like. There is a place near my parents in Pennsy that has a very good mix that is still close to $20.00 a bag if it hasn't gone up. I just bought some bags of feed at the Reading show and I think they were $26.00.


The brand I get is 'Agway' .... it was $26. up until last week. Increase was this week and they said they don't know why. I get it at a Tractor/Feed and Grain Supply.I am the only one that buys it in the area, so they order it especially for me. They get 15 bags a month and hold them for me. When 'Agway' is backordered, they order me Blue Seal (small corn) which is a couple $ more.


2y4life said:


> *Might be smart to cut back on your birds*...or to broker a deal with the feed supplier. The closest feed store to me a bag, a 50# mixed with corn 12% is $22 but a guy in our club brokered a deal with the actual feed supplier, not the feed stores or small mills, and now we get 50# mix, no corn, 14.4% at $16.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck, $80 every week for birds is quite expensive.


I'm trying to cut back.....but they are my pets, I don't sell them as a rule (I did sell a couple of Fantails a while ago). I have been buying dozens of fake eggs and trying to be better at switching them out......So no more babies! I've only had a couple of 'oops' babies in the past year or so......missed eggs 
When I started with pigeons, feed was $12.00/50#!! I tried switching to pellets, they wanted NO part of that  That's why I mix 'wild seed' and safflower in with it. Looks like I'm going to have to mix MORE wild seed in it!
Yes, $80./week is too much!.......Well, good incentive to quit smoking! I'd rather put my money towards my birds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Waynette...I have the same issue. I was going through 150# a week. The feed store I go to has a 5 seed mix for chickens... 50# bags... and so I've been buying that and mixing it 50/50 with the pigeon mix. The wild bird seed is like feeding candy and takes a long time to fill them up. The 5 side mix keeps them full longer and they really like it. Here, the 5 seed mix is about $13. a bag.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I get the blue seal too, and it's about $30 a 50# bag. 
But I also feed the ferals, and I tried mixing the 3 seed mix for pigeons in with the wild bird seed I give the ferals, as we don't have the 5 seed, or I haven't seen it around, but even the ferals don't like the wheat. If you can find the 5 seed mix, it would probably be better.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Waynette...I have the same issue. I was going through 150# a week. The feed store I go to has a *5 seed mix for chickens.*.. 50# bags... and so I've been buying that and mixing it 50/50 with the pigeon mix. The wild bird seed is like feeding candy and takes a long time to fill them up. The 5 side mix keeps them full longer and they really like it. Here, the 5 seed mix is about $13. a bag.


What is this? (5 seed mix for chickens) I'm trying to check out different options! I found that they like the 'better' wild seed mixes as opposed to the 'cheaper' Walmart stuff, so that 's what I've been getting. It's $18./50# (the 'better')


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I get the blue seal too, and it's about $30 a 50# bag.
> But I also feed the ferals, and I tried mixing the 3 seed mix for pigeons in with the wild bird seed I give the ferals, as we don't have the 5 seed, or I haven't seen it around, but even the ferals don't like the wheat. If you can find the 5 seed mix, it would probably be better.


My birds don't like the wheat either.....they'll eat it last resort. They only eat the corn in the winter.....in the summer its a waste! 
I like I said....they won't touch pellets or crumble type foods!....They want seed


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought feed at tractor supply once and it was full of dust paid around $32 a bag. now I buy purgrain its clean and its about $22 a bag


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Cheaper,better feed!*



Msfreebird said:


> Went to pick up my 2 weekly 50# bags of feed yesterday, and almost fell over! Price went from $26. a bag to $32.!!!!!!!!! That's outrageous! I'm going to have to figure out some other type of mix to put together
> I go thru two 50# bags of pigeon mix, with 20# of wild seed and 10# of safflower mixed in with it A WEEK. That's 130# of food!


Msfreebird,Is there a Tractor Supply Co. in your area? If so,STOP EVERYTHING LOL! There is a grain mix there called" Purina Woodland Game Bird blend" for $23.99 a 50 # bag! It is what I feed my birds year around.

Here is what it has in it,wheat,popcorn,milo,wheat middlings,soybean meal,a VERY SMALL AMOUNT of cracked corn,whole corn,canadian peas and pellets wich are coated in vitamins. It is a very good mix or grain and pellets. It has about 17% protein.

Thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pouter Guy said:


> Msfreebird,*Is there a Tractor Supply Co. in your area? If so,STOP EVERYTHING LOL!* There is a grain mix there called" Purina Woodland Game Bird blend" for $23.99 a 50 # bag! It is what I feed my birds year around.
> 
> Here is what it has in it,wheat,popcorn,milo,wheat middlings,soybean meal,a VERY SMALL AMOUNT of cracked corn,whole corn,canadian peas and pellets wich are coated in vitamins. It is a very good mix or grain and pellets. It has about 17% protein.
> 
> Thanks


LOL......Not really, lol You see, I'm in an area that doesn't have a need for large tractors, kinda like 'yuppyville'  There is one Tractor Supply Co. near me, but they don't sell any feeds, just Kabota tractors. I get my food at a 'Small Engine Sales and Repair/Feed and Grain Store'. They carry Agway and Blue Seal.
They did say that I could go out to the buildings and look thru and read tags to see what I could find. They mainly have chicken, goat and horse feeds. Like I said earlier....they special order the pigeon feed for me.
I will check to see if they have something equivalent to what your describing. Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> What is this? (5 seed mix for chickens) I'm trying to check out different options! I found that they like the 'better' wild seed mixes as opposed to the 'cheaper' Walmart stuff, so that 's what I've been getting. It's $18./50# (the 'better')



The 5 seed mix is something I buy at the feed store. Some places have a 6 seed mix but here, that's in 40# bags rather than 50# bags. Last summer, the feed store I go to didn't have pigeon mix for several weeks. I tried feeding wildbird seed and the pigeons went through so dang much of it, that it ended costing so much more. once I discovered the 5 seed mix, it filled them better.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

A question about wild bird seed:

Why does everyone say wild bird seed is candy for pigeons? I don't see how it could be... It has millet, corn, sunflowers, etc (a lot of the same seeds that are in pigeon mixes).

Maybe its not good for racing pigeons or pigeons in general that you are flying but I don't see the harm in feeding it to the breeders? Obviously you would need to add some more seeds to the wild bird seed mix (probably peas) but I think it could be a good diet for breeders feeding babies? 

I saw a 50 pound bag of wild bird seed at the local grocery store for $13. That beats the heck out of the $32 pigeon mix sold at a local feed store!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pouter Guy said:


> Msfreebird,Is there a Tractor Supply Co. in your area? If so,STOP EVERYTHING LOL! There is a grain mix there called" Purina Woodland Game Bird blend" for $23.99 a 50 # bag! It is what I feed my birds year around.
> 
> Here is what it has in it,wheat,popcorn,milo,wheat middlings,soybean meal,a VERY SMALL AMOUNT of cracked corn,whole corn,canadian peas and pellets wich are coated in vitamins. It is a very good mix or grain and pellets. It has about 17% protein.
> 
> Thanks


We have tractor supply here and I'm going to buy this...thanks for the tip!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Revolution Lofts said:


> A question about wild bird seed:
> 
> Why does everyone say wild bird seed is candy for pigeons? I don't see how it could be... It has millet, corn, sunflowers, etc (a lot of the same seeds that are in pigeon mixes).
> 
> ...


Hello. Once i used to feed only wild bird seed here in s.w. united states, and the birds did not lay eggs. But as soon as I added pigeon mix to the wild bird mix, they started to lay and fight for territory. The wild bird seed did get some king mix pigeons to fly longer. Thanks.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Glad I was able to help*



spirit wings said:


> We have tractor supply here and I'm going to buy this...thanks for the tip!


Hi spirit wings,
Well i am glad I was able to help you. It is a great mix for the price and it is VERY CLEAN. I feed it to the breeders,young birds and flying birds. Everyone does realy well on it.

Thanks


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to look into this as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Revolution Lofts said:


> A question about wild bird seed:
> 
> Why does everyone say wild bird seed is candy for pigeons? I don't see how it could be... It has millet, corn, sunflowers, etc (a lot of the same seeds that are in pigeon mixes).
> 
> ...



It isn't really candy for pigeons. Some of what goes into it is also in pigeon candy that you can buy from pigeon supplies, because they do like it. But all those seeds do have protein and things in them. Most wild bird seed is a lot of millet, at 11& plus of protein, and other small seeds, so would take a lot to fill them up. But if a wild bird seed is mixed with other things, like peas or split peas, lentils, to bring up the protein level, maybe some brown rice etc, then they would be sufficient. Breeders need more protein also then just the wild bird seed would give. Here is a link that will tell you what is in the different seeds.
http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pouter Guy said:


> Hi spirit wings,
> Well i am glad I was able to help you. It is a great mix for the price and it is VERY CLEAN. I feed it to the breeders,young birds and flying birds. Everyone does realy well on it.
> 
> Thanks


Well.....I went up to the feed and grain yesterday (out in the storage buildings!) to read tags! This is the closest feed I could find to what you described........ http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/home-fresh-extra-egg.pdf 
It was $20.99 /50# bag. There is no (visual) seed in it, it is small crumbles. All the others were good sized pellets. So I got a bag to try. Came home and took some out to the loft to see what my birds would do............They LOVED it!
ALSO, they gave me a small break on my pigeon mix. Instead of charging me $32.99 a bag, they reduced it to $29.99........it helps 
So I got 50# pigeon mix, 50# wild mix ($16.) and 50# game bird crumble. That's really going to cut my feed prices!
THANK YOU SO MUCH POUTER GUY!!!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Msfreebird said:


> Well.....I went up to the feed and grain yesterday (out in the storage buildings!) to read tags! This is the closest feed I could find to what you described........ http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/home-fresh-extra-egg.pdf
> It was $20.99 /50# bag. There is no (visual) seed in it, it is small crumbles. All the others were good sized pellets. So I got a bag to try. Came home and took some out to the loft to see what my birds would do............They LOVED it!
> ALSO, they gave me a small break on my pigeon mix. *Instead of charging me $32.99 a bag, they reduced it to $29.99*........it helps
> So I got 50# pigeon mix, 50# wild mix ($16.) and 50# game bird crumble. That's really going to cut my feed prices!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH POUTER GUY!!!


that was nice of them. i find that the local feed pet supply stores,especially if theyre mom and pop shops,cut you deals if you give them a lot of business.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Glad I could help*



Msfreebird said:


> Well.....I went up to the feed and grain yesterday (out in the storage buildings!) to read tags! This is the closest feed I could find to what you described........ http://blueseal.com/files/feeding-and-mgmt/equine/home-fresh-extra-egg.pdf
> It was $20.99 /50# bag. There is no (visual) seed in it, it is small crumbles. All the others were good sized pellets. So I got a bag to try. Came home and took some out to the loft to see what my birds would do............They LOVED it!
> ALSO, they gave me a small break on my pigeon mix. Instead of charging me $32.99 a bag, they reduced it to $29.99........it helps
> So I got 50# pigeon mix, 50# wild mix ($16.) and 50# game bird crumble. That's really going to cut my feed prices!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH POUTER GUY!!!


YOUR SO WELCOME!!! LOL
I am glad your birds enjoy it. Another quick tip to help lower your feed cost.
I would mix 25# of that bird seed into the 50# of pigeon mix and 50# of game bird feed so you have 125# total feed mixed up. Then you have another 25# of bird seed to mix into nexts weeks batch.

Thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pouter Guy said:


> YOUR SO WELCOME!!! LOL
> I am glad your birds enjoy it. Another quick tip to help lower your feed cost.
> I would mix 25# of that bird seed into the 50# of pigeon mix and 50# of game bird feed so you have 125# total feed mixed up. Then you have another 25# of bird seed to mix into nexts weeks batch.
> 
> Thanks


Good idea. I go thru about 100# a week. So this is going to help alot


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> Good idea. I go thru about 100# a week. So this is going to help alot


HOW many birds are you feeding.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

re lee said:


> HOW many birds are you feeding.


To be honest.......I lost count  175? Give or take a few!
I also bought more fake eggs.....But some of these guys are VERY sneaky!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pouter Guy said:


> YOUR SO WELCOME!!! LOL
> I am glad your birds enjoy it. Another quick tip to help lower your feed cost.
> I would mix 25# of that bird seed into the 50# of pigeon mix and 50# of game bird feed so you have 125# total feed mixed up. Then you have another 25# of bird seed to mix into nexts weeks batch.
> 
> Thanks


This is unbelievable! I hope its because they love the NEW food and not because their hungry........My birds are attacking me when I go in to feed 
Their all gathered at the door when I approach the loft.......having trouble opening the door! Once I get inside, after alot of waving and banging on the door to get them away, I can't even walk to the feed dishes. 100 birds gathered at my feet when I enter the flight cage, swooping at me and jumping IN the food bucket as I scuff my feet to make it inside the loft! I can't even hit the food dishes with the feed because their standing IN the dishes waiting 
This is happening in BOTH my lofts since I started adding the crumbles last Tuesday. Its a little worse in with the fantails.....3 or 4 fantails will jump IN the bucket and start eating as I'm walking........I can't even get the scoop into the bucket to feed them!
Please tell me its because they like it  ........there isn't 1 crumb left on the floor after feeding!!
I think I need to get a bigger bucket!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Why does the price keep going up?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nancybird said:


> Why does the price keep going up?


I read a couple of reasons.........Bad harvest's around the country due to weather, Crops (corn) being sold for alternate fuel sources, More people feeding wild birds...so more demand- less supply = price increase? 
........They'll make up any excuse's to raise prices on anything


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, I just called the place we buy our Blue Seal Pigeon mix, and asked if they had the crumbles you posted about. They do, so I'm going to try mixing them with the pigeon feed and see how they like it. Thanks. And they are selling it for $14 and change here for 50#. They said they have a 25 pound bag for $8 cause one of the bags got torn so they broke it up I guess, so I'll get that to start with. I also like that it has added amino acids, minerals and calcium.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I read a couple of reasons.........Bad harvest's around the country due to weather, Crops (corn) being sold for alternate fuel sources, More people feeding wild birds...so more demand- less supply = price increase?
> ........They'll make up any excuse's to raise prices on anything


Corn has gone up causing beef to go up. And the drought will cause more hikes this year. Feed has gone up the past several years. I was paying 26 dollars for 50 pounds. in 2009. Pellets are some cheaper. Even chicken pellts. And using the 2 ounces per day per bird divide in 2 feedings lets you not watse feed. Also. Places that sell less pigeon mix buys less so they pay more. Now mixing your own saves alot of money. AND just using corn and milo even works. I have seen several lofts that use just that mix. And there birds do great. They even win there share of races on that mix.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Not good. Looks like alot of things are going up in price.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Using just corn and milo would make my birds very unhappy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

gbhman said:


> I just paid $22.85 per bag today for a 16% breeder conditioner mix... and back in 2000 I was paying $8.02 for a breeder conditioner mix


I'd be happy to pay $22. as apposed to $32.!

My birds are going CRAZY over this feed.......I've never seen them act like this before at feeding time! It is literally a 'feeding frenzy', the Fantails are trampling each other at the dishes 
Before adding these crumbles, when I would go in to feed (in the homer/tumbler loft especially), my hand raised babies and tamer birds would great me and go right to the dishes to be fed, the others would wait and hang back until I stepped away. Now, I'm being charged by everyone. Their eating it like their starved  But I know their not!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, I just called the place we buy our Blue Seal Pigeon mix, and asked if they had the crumbles you posted about. They do, so I'm going to try mixing them with the pigeon feed and see how they like it. Thanks. And they are selling it for* $14 and change here for 50#. They said they have a 25 pound bag for $8* cause one of the bags got torn so they broke it up I guess, so I'll get that to start with. I also like that it has added amino acids, minerals and calcium.


$14. a bag!!!! Guess I'll have to do some shopping around! Problem in this area is that there aren't many feed and grain stores. If I found it cheaper, I'd spend the savings in gas for my truck driving to get it....I only get 13 mpg  But I guess if I stocked up, it would be worth it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure it'll go up, as all the rest of their seed has lately.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

In the long run they are worth it.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow thats interesting.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

gbhman said:


> Well there is one feed store slightly closer to me but I believe they charge even more than $32... needless to say I havent bought feed there in a long time ha ha. Most all of the little feed places around here closed up. Now I buy it from one flyer who gets orders shipped in of the Lizzie Mae feed. It's a 50 mile round trip for me but still worth it as it's about $10 less per bag.
> I don't really know how much of the crumbles you mixed in, but I do know that the pelleted feeds tend to not hold the birds as long as grain does. There really isn't much needed to digest it so it just goes right through them and there they are acting all hungry again


My scoop holds 2 quarts. So they get 2 scoops Pigeon mix, 1 scoop Crumbles, and 1 scoop Wild bird seed, all mixed together. So their still getting alot of seed too.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats good.Do they eat more in the cold winter months?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nancybird said:


> Thats good.Do they eat more in the cold winter months?


Yes! I don't have to feed as much in the summer. They waste more food then, especially corn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine don't like corn, but they do like the cracked corn. Not the fine, but the course cracked.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine seem to eat less in the summer.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine only eat corn in the winter, other than then, its a complete waste .
How ironic......the main ingredient that causes the price to go up - corn, and the birds don't even like it!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nancybird said:


> Not good. Looks like alot of things are going up in price.


My 'Triple Bundle' (cable/phone/internet), just went up over $200. a month! And I don't even watch 3/4 of the channels. But because the few channels I do watch are Discovery, Nat'l geographic, WE, etc......I have to get the 'whole' package. Cable companies are ripoffs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tell me about it. Have you considered getting Magic Jack? That way you could drop the phone. I have the triple bundle too, but get like expanded basic without some of the channels you have, so it's cheaper. We'd like to have those, but not at that price!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Tell me about it. Have you considered getting Magic Jack? That way you could drop the phone. I have the triple bundle too, but get like expanded basic without some of the channels you have, so it's cheaper. We'd like to have those, but not at that price!


I only have the phone for my mother, I use a cell. She has to have the phone service so her 'Life alert' will work.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I did not know you had to have phone service for "Life alert"


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nancybird said:


> I did not know you had to have phone service for "Life alert"


The main station/speaker ties into your phone line.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats interesting. I have noticed everything is going up in price some things more slowly than others but its happening.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> Mine only eat corn in the winter, other than then, its a complete waste .
> How ironic......the main ingredient that causes the price to go up - corn, and the birds don't even like it!


I gave my birds a set amount of feed2 times daily. They ate everything corn included year around. Except for breeders in breeding season Which i kept more feed in front of them. NOw your birds sound like they are HUNGRY at feed time. as they a flocking to the floor and feeders. You might have to tweek your feed amount. You said you have about 175 birds. with 1 ounce perbird per feeding at 2 feedings a day that would be what 350 ounces per dayabout 21 to 22 pounds of feed pur day 10 to 11 pounds per feeding 2 times daily. IF not breeding. And with cold weather you could add up to 4 more pounds. With crumbles it digests faster and more water is needed and used. Where you could strech with milo Can you get the different whole grains and mix your own feed. Plus some place give a bulk discount. If you buy 30 bags at a time.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds like something worth doing .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

re lee said:


> I gave my birds a set amount of feed2 times daily. They ate everything corn included year around. Except for breeders in breeding season Which i kept more feed in front of them. NOw your birds sound like they are HUNGRY at feed time. as they a flocking to the floor and feeders. You might have to tweek your feed amount. You said you have about 175 birds. with 1 ounce perbird per feeding at 2 feedings a day that would be what 350 ounces per dayabout 21 to 22 pounds of feed pur day *10 to 11 pounds per feeding 2 times daily*. IF not breeding. And with cold weather you could add up to 4 more pounds. With crumbles it digests faster and more water is needed and used. Where you could strech with milo Can you get the different whole grains and mix your own feed. Plus some place give a bulk discount. If you buy 30 bags at a time.


That's about exactly how much I'm feeding. The feed bucket is FULL - 1/2 pigeon maintenance mix, 1/4 crumbles, 1/4 wild seed and 1 cup safflower mixed together. They started acting like this immediately upon adding the crumbles.... I was watching them eat and the crumbles seem to be the 1st thing they go for.
Before I got the crumbles, I was feeding them 3/4 bucket pigeon maintenance, 1/4 wild mix and 1 cup safflower. The only difference now is that I substituted 1/4 of the pigeon mix with 1/4 crumbles. I go thru 137 lbs in 6 days, that is 23 lbs a day.
Their water consumption seems to be the same.
When I was feeding straight pigeon mix year round, they would leave the corn in the summer, I'd have to clean it up.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh and I checked into buying individual seeds and mix my own. All I could find in the area was whole corn, cracked corn and sunflower seed. Can't find any of the other seeds individually around here.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> Oh and I checked into buying individual seeds and mix my own. All I could find in the area was whole corn, cracked corn and sunflower seed. Can't find any of the other seeds individually around here.


Kind of sad. I had to start driving over 60 miles to get pigeon mix the last few years i had the birds. Because not enough people here for the feed stores to stock it. So I understand the problem.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Oh and I checked into buying individual seeds and mix my own. All I could find in the area was whole corn, cracked corn and sunflower seed. Can't find any of the other seeds individually around here.


I see your point.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*They gave me the wrong feed!*

Just went to the feed and grain store yesterday to get more feed. Instead of giving me 'Game bird' feed the first time, they charged me for it ($20.99) BUT gave me 'Poultry Breeder Crumbles w/extra egg' (which cost $17.00/50#).
So this time they gave me Game Bird for the price of the Poultry feed, so I can let the birds decide which one they like better. (The game bird feed even lists for use in pigeons also). The difference....Game Bird Crumbles 22% protein, Poultry w/extra Egg Crumbles 16% protein.
They are still going crazy over it....they love it! It's already cut my feed price


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Just went to the feed and grain store yesterday to get more feed. Instead of giving me 'Game bird' feed the first time, they charged me for it ($20.99) BUT gave me 'Poultry Breeder Crumbles w/extra egg' (which cost $17.00/50#).
> So this time they gave me Game Bird for the price of the Poultry feed, so I can let the birds decide which one they like better. (The game bird feed even lists for use in pigeons also). The difference....Game Bird Crumbles 22% protein, Poultry w/extra Egg Crumbles 16% protein.
> They are still going crazy over it....they love it! It's already cut my feed price


Waynette, is the Game bird in Crumbles form, like the other one. I thought that one came in pellets. Do they look the same?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, is the Game bird in Crumbles form, like the other one. I thought that one came in pellets. Do they look the same?


It's crumbles, and looks exactly the same.....maybe a little darker.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> It's crumbles, and looks exactly the same.....maybe a little darker.


Thanks. Will get some.


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

How about Rice?
I have been eating rice for more than 50 years.
The price of rice in Hartford, Connecticut is ten dollars a bag of 20 pounds.
The high price rice may reach 20 dollars a bag. One dollar per pound!
*
A big bag of Soybean (60 pounds) costs 28 dollars.
I think that is a good deal.
*
Other Beans or Peas or Corn packed in small bags of 1 pound each
cost about 1.50 dollars each.
*
All information above are human food rather than pet food.
*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

anhmytran said:


> How about Rice?
> I have been eating rice for more than 50 years.
> The price of rice in Hartford, Connecticut is ten dollars a bag of 20 pounds.
> The high price rice may reach 20 dollars a bag. One dollar per pound!
> ...


Thank you, but I think my best bet, price wise and nutrition wise, is going with the game bird crumbles mixed with pigeon feed and wild seed. I don't put as much wild seed in the mix as the other two.
And, the birds have settled down a bit about attacking me (except the Fantails)! I think 'it was something new, that they liked, and saw it as a treat'. They get all excited when I give them treats like straight safflower or whole wheat bread, and they flock around me trying to get it first before someone else gets it  Now that they've gotten the crumbles for almost 2 weeks, its like their realizing its a daily thing now, and they can take their time. They still love it, and there isn't one crumb left when their done. They seem more content.
They seem to like both.....The Poultry w/egg crumbles and the Game Bird Crumbles, the same.. So I guess their leaving it up to me to decide which one to get...Game Bird w/22% protein for $20.99/50# OR Poultry with extra Egg w/16% protein for $17.00/50#


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

If anyone is interested, the price of pigeon food in the UK is going up very rapidly as well. The feed I normally buy went from £12.50 for 20kg to £17.99 in one jump! I don't know what is going on but it worries me.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I love pigeons... Try having horses.. It cost me $650 a month. I might sell the horses and get more birds lol. I was told it was due to a drout tht grain and feeds were going up. They haven't come back down though.


----------

